# Single/Male ? Aged <26, Live Stoke/Cannock/Stafford Area



## johnj301 (Jul 27, 2004)

This might sound bizarre ! But personally I find women prefer men who are "successful", ie, TT Owners and similar.

Having recently dumped my GF for been a BITCH I find my self single.

Im basically looking for a "pulling" partner. Someone confident and not offensive to look at who is happy approaching women in bars.

Sorry if it seems cynical requiring a degree of financial success but that's life.......and women like to be impressed.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Shouldn't this be On-Topic? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

johnj301 said:


> This might sound bizarre ! But personally I find women prefer men who are "successful", ie, TT Owners and similar.
> 
> Having recently dumped my GF for been a BITCH I find my self single.
> 
> ...


Shallow women (and men too) can be attracted by money or success... you have to ask yourself whether you want to actually begin a relationship with someone who has more interest in the size of your wallet than the size of your heart...

Also, am I reading your post correctly - you are looking for a TT owning bloke to go pulling with? Does this mean you don't own one yourself?

If you own your own, I'd suggest you need no further assistance (although a 350z might work better...) and if you DON'T own your own, then you are perhaps being as shallow as the woman you are looking for. If this is the case, I'd give up pretending to be something you aren't.

If you want to appear rich and successful, you might carry it off better if you BECOME rich and successful...

Be yourself. Attract the people who are attracted to you. Down any other path, disaster is just around the corner...

Maybe your BITCH decided you weren't the bloke she thought you were?


----------



## johnj301 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ouch,

I do own a TT, 225 Roadster.

Car/money is a symbol of sucess. People who are sucessfull financially are normally intelligent, motivated ect. The very personality traits that are needed to get what you want in life.

Most of my male friend are quite the opposite, boy racer-ing geezers.

Ask your self this question, what type of woman is usually sitting in the passenger seat of an escourt ?

Perhaps I should of said intelligent, motivated, but TT/Money is simply a way of "sterotyping" the situation.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

johnj301 said:


> Ask your self this question, what type of woman is usually sitting in the passenger seat of an escourt ?


A council house fat slob!  :wink:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

johnj301 said:


> Car/money is a symbol of sucess.


..............or a large lottery win, inheritance etc etc.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Money and/or possessions do not make the person - it's what happens inside their heart and head that's important.

I really think what you're saying is that you now find yourself single and you don't like being single. You are perhaps a bit shy in approaching girls so would like someone to give you a hand. Did you do the girl thing and leave all your mates behind when you got with your girl and now find they're nowhere to be seen - or they're in relationships so can't go "on the pull"? Give yourself a break - be yourself. Look for your good points and use them to find a soul mate.

If on the other hand you don't want to find someone who is interested in you the person - whoever that may be - and you do just want to _pull_ just get down to the local dive :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

*lol* - Funny thread


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

johnj301 said:


> Ouch,
> 
> I do own a TT, 225 Roadster.
> 
> ...


In that case, I did slightly misjudge your (ambiguous) posting... but I stand by the fact that, if a woman is more interested in what car you drive than how you actually treat her and how you both are "together" as a couple, then maybe she's not the right girl...

I spent some time single with a TT Roadster too. I can honestly say that, apart from a couple of girls who were genuinely interested in the car itself (ie were semi-petrolheads themselves) the rest of them appeared both uninterested and unimpressed by the TT - and probably the same would be true with a Porsche, a Ferrarri, an Aston etc.

In anycase, not wishing to rain on anyone's parade, but a TT is now available on the 2nd hand market for not much more than the price of a new Fiesta or Clio. A chap has just posted about his Â£9k bargain on the main forum. Anyone remotely impressed (enough to choose whether to start a relationship or even talk to you in a bar) based on THAT kind of wedge probably has none of their own to start with... is that what you want?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Money cant buy you class or stature, you either have it or you dont.
just look at the tosser that won lotto and now put away and all the footballers 9and their wives) no class whatsoever just too much money and insecure with it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Having read how this thread is going I will put a constructive post for once .

Money/material possessions mean absolutely nothing. I can assure you girls are not switched on by what a man owns and visa versa! Tell you what really matters? A warm kind gentle person who can supply endless amounts of hugs, kisses and compliments and admiration which cost nothing along with a great sense of humour!

At the end of the day you look for loyalty and faithfulness in a partner who you can TRUST, who can be faithful to you and you only.

Money can't buy love, but it can buy a gorgeous heap of metal which will depreciate in value and fashion to make you look good at the time and pull the girls in and have fun in. But, it won't be around for ever like the partner you choose to be with for the rest of your life who will remain gorgeous in your eyes for a lifetime.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Having read how this thread is going I will put a constructive post for once .
> 
> Money/material possessions mean absolutely nothing. I can assure you girls are not switched on by what a man owns and visa versa! Tell you what really matters? A warm kind gentle person who can supply endless amounts of hugs, kisses and compliments and admiration which cost nothing along with a great sense of humour!
> 
> ...


Cracking post, Abi, from someone who was quick to point out her hubby drives an Aston Martin, not too long ago...

[smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

Can't you see this bloke isn't looking for love? :twisted:

Just some new sexy totty to pull on the basis that 2 bling'ned up Wolves hunt better than one!

Ps. Sorry mate I have a gf and wrong car.. Or I'd be out there with ya!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Having read how this thread is going I will put a constructive post for once .
> ...


Everyone has or has had 'an' experience in life Jampott .


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

johnj301 said:


> This might sound bizarre ! But personally I find women prefer men who are "successful", ie, TT Owners and similar.
> 
> Having recently dumped my GF for been a BITCH I find my self single.
> 
> ...


If you've got the balls to post this message in public then you've got enough confidence to pull on your own!

Unless of course you're gay, and you're on this forum cruising for a piece of ass? :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Personally speaking, being chatted up in a bar would make me want to run a mile, itâ€™s a total turn off. Donâ€™t do it. Me?, Iâ€™d be more likely to have a lengthy,chatty conversation with a total stranger walking a dog in a park than with someone trying to chat me up in a bar. Funny enough, the guys that make the biggest impression on me are the ones not trying to impress me at all.  Think about it. Women ( and men) make their minds up about the opposite sex in the first few minutes of meeting, If I met you walking a dog, Iâ€™d think you were a caring, friendly sort, if I met you at a bar with your TT keys in your hand and a smirk on your face, well Iâ€™d just think you were a shallow guy with no personality who has to own a sporty car to attract women. 8)

My advise would be to just be true to yourself, smile if you see someone attractive and hold their gaze slightly longer than you ought. If sheâ€™s interested sheâ€™ll do the same. Donâ€™t approach her unless she gives you the right signals ( if she turns her back in you, for instance, sheâ€™s laughing at you with her mates, DO NOT approach!) 
If she gives you the right signals, pull your puppy out!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> at a bar with your TT keys in your hand and a smirk on your face,


That sounds like our Timothy


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

A car means absolutely nothing in the great scheme of things.

As mentioned earlier in this thread, I'd be very wary of a woman who only goes for someone because of what car they drive.

Your best bet is to go to some good bars or clubs and, as lisa said, just try chatting to some girls.

I've found that in the past whenever I've been out 'on the pull' i've never met anyone. A new love interest will usually crop up when you don't expect it and your not trying. The problem is, women seem to be able to spot a mile off someone who is trying to pull and they never go for them.

I'd rather talk to a gorgeous girl and actually talk to her with no interest in taking her home because for me a personality is just as important as looks. You can't have one without the other. Fortunately for me I've found a stunning girl who I get on with like I get on with my best mate.

Just something to bear in mind!

There's always brothels or escort agencies if you are that desparate! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or just get yourself to as many TT meets as possible, it worked for me [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> > at a bar with your TT keys in your hand and a smirk on your face,
> 
> 
> That sounds like our Timothy


Zed keys, mate...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Course it wasnt you Tim...



> well Iâ€™d just think you were a shallow guy with no personality who has to own a sporty car to attract women. .....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Course it wasnt you Tim...
> 
> 
> 
> > well Iâ€™d just think you were a shallow guy with no personality who has to own a sporty car to attract women. .....


No, John - I've bought both my "sporty cars" whilst I've been in relationships, so definately not trying to attract women with them... 

How about you?!  :twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

<cough> errr <shuffle feet> ahem............

Shame about the weather today Tim.

:roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> <cough> errr <shuffle feet> ahem............
> 
> Shame about the weather today Tim.
> 
> :roll:


 [smiley=end.gif]

They're gonna be well impressed with my Landie, aren't they?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Had a SWB pre-series (1953) model, delightful little beast, like having a retriever. Girls used to come up and stroke it.

So dont despair young man, one day ....... :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> Think about it. Women ( and men) make their minds up about the opposite sex in the first few minutes of meeting,


And then promptly change their minds afterwards - that's women for you. :roll:


----------



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> If I met you walking a dog, Iâ€™d think you were a caring, friendly sort, if I met you at a bar with your TT keys in your hand and a smirk on your face, well Iâ€™d just think you were a shallow guy with no personality who has to own a sporty car to attract women.


Small babies and cuddly dogs in the park is a well used 'tried and tested' method of suduction...

Hugh Grant even made a film about it...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LeeS3 said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > If I met you walking a dog, Iâ€™d think you were a caring, friendly sort, if I met you at a bar with your TT keys in your hand and a smirk on your face, well Iâ€™d just think you were a shallow guy with no personality who has to own a sporty car to attract women.
> ...


LOL...small babies means that you are attached to "something"...but a small dog is another issue.

Why do you think I walk my little doggie to the parks daily?  Stangely, I have never chatted with Lisa in any of the parks around here yet. :wink:

You have to see what happens when I walk with my doggie by the Felistowe promenade and I don't use a lead on her as she is so well trained. All people smile and want to "pet" her...lucky bitch. 

Anyway, if you are looking for "fun", then a nice car and money pulls. But if you are looking for a permanent relationship then this would be an expensive mistake. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If you genuinly want to meet your match then surely a dating agency is the way to go about it! Other than that it leaves the pubs and clubs! Or in my case the bread isle of a supermarket, looking at and handling baps!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> If you genuinly want to meet your match then surely a dating agency is the way to go about it! Other than that it leaves the pubs and clubs! Or in my case the bread isle of a supermarket, looking at and handling baps!


Abi...all you need a little cute dog. :wink:

I normally handle big MELONS when females approach me in the supermarket. They are impressed with my expertise that I select them. :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Why do you think I walk my little doggie to the parks daily?


Because you are dogger? :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think I walk my little doggie to the parks daily?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Dodgy more like... :wink:


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> Car/money is a symbol of sucess


Oh dear, I suggest you read up on the preachings of the great, but sadly late Bill Hicks

I find this attitude sooooo depressing

Mind you, if you find a bint driven by those kinds of things, then perhaps you are made for each other :wink:


----------



## johnj301 (Jul 27, 2004)

No1. I wasnt asking for any of the kind advice that some have offered.

No2. I have no problem in aproaching women.

No3. When you and your friend start talking to a group of girls and she asks what you do, you say MD of a marketing Co, and your friend says he works at mcdonals, which conversation will be most likely to progress ?????

He who works at McD's most likely doesnt have a TT or similar car.

Please someone see the connection between been intresting, carismatic, intelligent and sucessfull.

A car is a status symobol and isnt simply, "i have lots of money", it says alot about your personality and ability in life.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

johnj301 said:


> This might sound bizarre ! But personally I find women prefer men who are "successful", ie, TT Owners and similar.
> 
> Having recently dumped my GF for been a BITCH I find my self single.
> 
> ...


then team up with this chap...


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

johnj301 said:


> He who works at McD's most likely doesnt have a TT or similar car.


But it doesn`t make him a bad person............and it certainly doesn`t make a TT owner a good person.



johnj301 said:


> A car is a status symbol and isnt simply, "i have lots of money", it says alot about your personality and ability in life.


No, a car doesn`t say anything about your personality at all.....a certain Mr Adolf Hitler used to ride around in a Mercedes FFS! did that make him a good catch? What did that say about his `personality and ability in life`?

There is no link between good cars and good people!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

johnj301 said:


> This might sound bizarre ! But personally I find women prefer men who are "successful", ie, TT Owners and similar.
> 
> Having recently dumped my GF for been a BITCH I find my self single.
> 
> ...


You are wonky !
Who the f_ck would post this on an internet forum. 
Wierdo :roll:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

johnj301 said:


> No3. When you and your friend start talking to a group of girls and she asks what you do, you say MD of a marketing Co, and your friend says he works at mcdonals, which conversation will be most likely to progress ?????


Depends on the age of the group of girls you're talking to. :wink:

I must say that switching from a very old Audi coupe with the olbigatory rusty bits and oil leaks to a shiny TTR225 has made no difference to the number of women I talk to or don't talk to. Maybe that's because I don't take it to the pub as I generally go to a pub for a drink or ten. Even if I did, though, I can't see how anyone would know unless I cruised around until the prime parking place was available.

I see your point regarding the link between success and the type of car driven, but I also see hordes of what I would describe as 'nice' girls / women (and nice in this case is not dependent on amount of flesh showing, size of cleavage, whatever) with total d***heads with apparently no money and no prospects so it's obviously not foolproof.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

It's true to some extent that the car you own is the most easily identified indicator of wealth - ie people know that a Mercedes is more expensive than a Ford and therefore think the owner probably has a bit more cash to spend on such things.

Complete bollocks though because it just means you have probably spent less on holidays, school fees, houses etc than the guy with the flash car.

I thought women were impressed with flash cars when I was about 15, but I've long since realised that they don't give a shit about what car you drive. Most of them don't know a Lotus from a Hyundai.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> johnj301 said:
> 
> 
> > This might sound bizarre ! But personally I find women prefer men who are "successful", ie, TT Owners and similar.
> ...


i'm a member of a very exclusive club Paul, it's called the pussy club, and i'm a gold member


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"Paul, driving an Audi TT is very much like making love to a beautiful woman. First you have to ........" (please complete)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> "Paul, driving an Audi TT is very much like making love to a beautiful woman. First you have to ........" (please complete)


".......replace the coil packs and get the windows to stay up" :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> "Paul, driving an Audi TT is very much like making love to a beautiful woman. First you have to ........" (please complete)


"......fiddle with all the right buttons; get the top off as quickly as possible; bang it into gear, and head up Love Lane with maximum thrust, whilst telling yourself it's the best ride you ever had."


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> "Paul, driving an Audi TT is very much like making love to a beautiful woman. First you have to ........" (please complete)


Swap it for something Japanese...


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

johnj301 said:


> I do own a TT, 225 Roadster.


How will this work, then? You go out on the town with your pulling partner, let's say for some reason you pull a couple of 'cuties', do they sit in the boot, or get the bus home? Or does your mate get to find his own way home?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

theosgb said:


> johnj301 said:
> 
> 
> > I do own a TT, 225 Roadster.
> ...


LOL! Sit the one he fancies on his lap while he drives and shove her mate in the passenger seat  . Sorted! :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

theosgb said:


> johnj301 said:
> 
> 
> > I do own a TT, 225 Roadster.
> ...


You got this wrong...his pulling partner is his TTR. And hw eill only need one cutie for himself...unless he is a greedy boy and wants/finds two.


----------

